# Do you think she will Roan Out?



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

Okay, My Varnish Roan Appaloosa had her foal, I am really wondering if people think she will roan out. 

Stud is a Dun AQHA stud. 

Foal:

















Mare:









I have no pics of the stallion.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I wouldn't think so. The white on her back might spread a little bit more but I don't know enough about appy genetics to give a proper answer. Although, I wonder if she is going to turn bay? Her legs look like they have some darker shades to it. (Could just be mud or shadows from the pictures)

What color dun was the stallion? Red dun or bay dun? (Buckskin like)


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Call me stupid, but I know nothing of colors, but don't all apps fade out? That is the last thing I pay attention to is color, the terminology of it, anything, I just don't consider it important. And I own paints, go figure, lol. Oh, I did own an appy too.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

She won't turn bay. But I guess only time will tell, from these pics I don't think she will.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Can you get some better day light pictures? 

On the roaning. More than likely she will Varnish out. Varnish is different than true roan. With varnish she (like her dam) will continue to get lighter and lighter while leaving color on the "hard" points. It is NOT grey.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Am I crazy to think that the baby could turn out to be a bay?


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't think it's a bay. Very red little mane, no black ear tips, doesn't look like the tail is black. While there is a little bit of darker shading on the hocks, a bay foals black points don't normally look like that. IME they're born with a light "buff" color on the legs and it sheds out after a few months to black.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

She is a varnish roan in addition to being a blanket, and absolutely will color out. The pattern of the dam and the fact that the sire is a QH are not relevant...


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

she may, or she could stay. my little appy was born solid bay and is roaning out. her **** is bay qh, her sire is a liver chesnut appy with a blanket, socks and a blaze. Used to own a chesnut varnish mare. Had 2 bay varnish foals with blankets and a solid chesnut leopard. You never know with appys


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

BlueSpark said:


> she may, or she could stay. my little appy was born solid bay and is roaning out. her **** is bay qh, her sire is a liver chesnut appy with a blanket, socks and a blaze. Used to own a chesnut varnish mare. Had 2 bay varnish foals with blankets and a solid chesnut leopard. You never know with appys


It's true you never know how much or how fast they will color out, but in this case, there is no doubt the filly is a blanket/varnish roan, so she will color out. Only time will tell if she will color out as much as her dam, although I doubt it...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She very well could Face. Phoenix didn't have much more color than this filly and was by a QH stud and out of a grade mare with very, very little varnish roaning.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah, ND, this one has stray white hairs and spots well outside the blanket - there is no doubt she is a varnish roan. The stray white hairs are a dead giveaway...


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

My grey horse was BLACK when he was born and now he's a dapple gray. I wouldn't bet for or against it.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Kevin the grey gene is completely different from the varnish gene. 

Face - I meant could very well get that colored out. Phoenix's legs are going white this year as well.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I understand Kevin, but if a grey is born with goggles, which is a marker for grey, you know it is a grey...same with Appy white - in the absence of white hairs outside a blanket, you don't know if it is a varnish until later in life when it does or doesn't start coloring out, but if there are stray white hairs, which is a marker for varnish, you know it's a varnish, just as you would know with a grey. To think an Appy foal with stray white hairs isn't a varnish is like thinking a foal with goggles and a grey parent isn't a grey...


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Look at her eyes and muzzle.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

NdAppy said:


> Face - I meant could very well get that colored out. Phoenix's legs are going white this year as well.


Ah so - yeah, it's certainly possible she could color out as much as her dam - you never know. It appears that the dam initially had a high blanket to the withers though, so I would expect her to color out more than her filly, but you never know for sure how much they will color out...I've had a couple born solid that didn't even start coloring out till 4 or 5, and they ended up pretty darn colored out when all was said and done...


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

goneriding said:


> Look at her eyes and muzzle.


Heh heh - you are likely thinking the same thing I am...there is a possiblitly there is a grey gene in the dam's woodpile to boot.

OP, is either of the dam's sire or dam grey or do you have a pedigree?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't see grey. There are a few pics through out this thread - Mary Anne has foaled!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I had a colt who had a very similar look to him, his dam was varish roan. He never roaned out at all.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

NdAppy said:


> I don't see grey. There are a few pics through out this thread - Mary Anne has foaled!


I don't see it in those pictures either - only the one picture here shows the white bar below the left eye, and perhaps that is lighting.

The frontal shot in that thread that shows the wide blaze on the foal also sugggests the dam may have a BEB or other line with Paint in it way back when...


----------

